# No funcionan algunas librerías en Proteus



## higuita (Abr 25, 2018)

buenas tardes amigos,   tengo un problema con mi proteus, este es el siguiente : cuando voy a utilizar las librerias ya definidas en el programa me aparecen unas pocas pero yo las busco en  el disco C la carpeta de instalacion del programa si estan alli, como hago yo para configurar esto; o si alguien tuviera al amabilidad de copiar sus librerias y pasarmelas a ver si eso me soluciona problema, tengo PROTEUS 8.6.
GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO POR SU COLABORACION.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2018)

Desinstala el programa y vuélvelo a instalar.
Las librerías nativas de proteus no se pueden compartir porque tienen derechos de autor.


----------



## sonemus (May 1, 2018)

Bom dia, estou usando o 8.7 e nele tive que ir na guia System>system settings clicar o sinal de + e mostrar o caminho da velha bilblioteca... tente isso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2018)

sonemus dijo:


> Bom dia, estou usando o 8.7 e nele tive que ir na guia System>system settings clicar o sinal de + e mostrar o caminho da velha bilblioteca... tente isso


!Por favor ,escribir  en Español !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonemus (Jun 3, 2018)

puedo hacer un pequeño vídeo que muestra, porque no hablo español (google traductor)


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2018)

El echo que tu lengua nativa no sea español no te impide preguntar, y/o responder en español, simplemente  utiliza un traductor así puedes participar activamente del foro


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola es cierto que Proteus ya no se actualiza mas porque las empresas estan trabajando todas con Altium y Proteus estaria quebrado?


----------

